# Venison roast cookshack first cook



## drb111 (Oct 29, 2011)

Small venison roast overnight in allegro hot n spicy.  Cookshack at 225 till internal is 145.  I have done this before on my GOSM and it's wonderful.  1 piece of hickory.  Will post pic of finished....I love this smoker.  Butt next weekend.  You can't read the pic but it says 225 and 129 internal.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't wait to see the finished pics. Do you do anything special like injection, marinate  or wrapping it in bacon to keep the venison from drying out at all?


----------



## drb111 (Oct 29, 2011)

I did not wrap in bacon, although I have in the past.  This was a very small roast and only took a little over 2 hrs to reach 145.  I would have wrapped bacon around a larger roast.  This is a go to recipe and always delivers.  I almost didn't get a pic!  Soak overnight in allegro hot n spicy...air dry and smoke with a little hickory to 145 internal.  yum.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks yummy!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 29, 2011)

I just shot a deer with my bow last weekend and I saved 5 roasts because my wife loves venison roast. She will take the roast over anything else. I always just cook them in the crock pot and make gravy with it and she loves that but I have been looking for new recipes. So you don't put any other spices on it other then soaking it over night in Allegro? I have never heard of Allegro so I will have to google it.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 29, 2011)

I looked up the allegro. I have never seen that around here. I will have to try and find something else that is similar to this.


----------



## drb111 (Oct 29, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I looked up the allegro. I have never seen that around here. I will have to try and find something else that is similar to this.




Must be an east coast marinade.  You can buy it on amazon for less than $4 a bottle.  It is mostly soy sauce with other goodies, but you are correct.  That is all I do.  Soak overnight and then airdry.  225 till 140 internal.  I would lay some bacon over it, if it is a larger roast.  Congrats on the bow kill.  You and your wife will definitely like trying the roasts this way.


----------

